# MK1 Audi TT 6 speed first gear issues



## KyaraDanyelle (Mar 7, 2013)

So I just bought a TT a little over a week ago. Despite this being my first manual car I don't grind the gears or burn clutch. Only once right when I first picked it up. I'm only saying that to cover the bases of the diagnosis. Anyway, everything was great for about four days, then I started experiencing issues putting the car into first gear. All of the other gears work just fine. My boyfriend recorded a video to explain how we've gotten around this so far. If you guys can take a quick second to watch this and give us advice I'd really, really appreciate it. He works at a shop and a diagnostic website called identifix.com and a few other Audi forums said that it was the motor mounts because if the driver's side engine mount is bad it can tilt the transmission enough to cause misalignment in the shift linkage. This seemed strange to him as it feels like the locking gate is still in place or something, but he replaced them in the hopes that the master techs and this diagnostic website were correct, and to both of our disappointment the car is still having issues getting into first. He's opened up the center console where the shifter is, but neither of us don't even know where to start honestly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Put a post in the mk1 section you will have a better chance of getting an answer in there


----------



## KyaraDanyelle (Mar 7, 2013)

So I just bought a TT a little over a week ago. Despite this being my first manual car I don't grind the gears or burn clutch. Only once right when I first picked it up. I'm only saying that to cover the bases of the diagnosis. Anyway, everything was great for about four days, then I started experiencing issues putting the car into first gear. All of the other gears work just fine. My boyfriend recorded a video to explain how we've gotten around this so far. If you guys can take a quick second to watch this and give us advice I'd really, really appreciate it. He works at a shop and a diagnostic website called identifix.com and a few other Audi forums said that it was the motor mounts because if the driver's side engine mount is bad it can tilt the transmission enough to cause misalignment in the shift linkage. This seemed strange to him as it feels like the locking gate is still in place or something, but he replaced them in the hopes that the master techs and this diagnostic website were correct, and to both of our disappointment the car is still having issues getting into first. He's opened up the center console where the shifter is, but neither of us don't even know where to start honestly.


----------



## EscapeOfficer1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi...There is a gear shift reset involving locking the stick into neutral and resetting the cables at the gearbox end. I've never done this myself but this link (with pics) makes it look quite a simple thing to do.

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1638459.phtml

In the old days , when gearboxes had no synchromesh between first and second gear, it was advisable when selecting first to put it in second initially and then straight up to first. This was to avoid a little 'sctritch' type noise caused by the common layshaft still spinning or something.

Someone may come along and give an alternative method or how to diagnose an engine mount problem. Usually these days, by design, a failed or weakened engine mount doesn't result in the engine tilting, just vibration.

Hope this helps..!

EscapeOfficer


----------



## KyaraDanyelle (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah! Thanks, I'm definitely going to try this. What size nail should I need?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

This video shows the adjustment principle. Its for a 5 speed so gearbox end is different but you get the idea:


----------



## KyaraDanyelle (Mar 7, 2013)

Victory! It didn't work exactly like the video, but I got the gist of it and toyed around with it until I got the gears where I wanted them. Thank you so much to those who posted and gave advice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've moved it for you - but check the casting on top of the gearbox selector rod on the gearbox. This has the two cables from the gear shift select mechanism attached. You can see it under the air box which is better removed for access. This casting is levered up and down by one cable for sideways shift and is pivoted by the other cable for forward backward shift (e.g. 1st/2nd). If the up/down movement of the shaft is not correct you'll have difficulty pivoting it into gear engagement. Grab hold of this casting and check it's securely bolted to the end of the shaft - sometimes the nut can work loose and the casting wobbles with play which limits the up/down throw of the cable. Incidentally because it's cable controlled and therefore floating a sagging gearbox mount will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

KyaraDanyelle said:


> So I just bought a TT a little over a week ago. Despite this being my first manual car I don't grind the gears or burn clutch. Only once right when I first picked it up. I'm only saying that to cover the bases of the diagnosis. Anyway, everything was great for about four days, then I started experiencing issues putting the car into first gear. All of the other gears work just fine. My boyfriend recorded a video to explain how we've gotten around this so far. If you guys can take a quick second to watch this and give us advice I'd really, really appreciate it. He works at a shop and a diagnostic website called identifix.com and a few other Audi forums said that it was the motor mounts because if the driver's side engine mount is bad it can tilt the transmission enough to cause misalignment in the shift linkage. This seemed strange to him as it feels like the locking gate is still in place or something, but he replaced them in the hopes that the master techs and this diagnostic website were correct, and to both of our disappointment the car is still having issues getting into first. He's opened up the center console where the shifter is, but neither of us don't even know where to start honestly.


It looks like your cables are out of adjustment. Have a look at this site for how to adjust your linkages. 
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/mult ... W-Audi.htm


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

CRU57Y said:


> KyaraDanyelle said:
> 
> 
> > So I just bought a TT a little over a week ago. Despite this being my first manual car I don't grind the gears or burn clutch. Only once right when I first picked it up. I'm only saying that to cover the bases of the diagnosis. Anyway, everything was great for about four days, then I started experiencing issues putting the car into first gear. All of the other gears work just fine. My boyfriend recorded a video to explain how we've gotten around this so far. If you guys can take a quick second to watch this and give us advice I'd really, really appreciate it. He works at a shop and a diagnostic website called identifix.com and a few other Audi forums said that it was the motor mounts because if the driver's side engine mount is bad it can tilt the transmission enough to cause misalignment in the shift linkage. This seemed strange to him as it feels like the locking gate is still in place or something, but he replaced them in the hopes that the master techs and this diagnostic website were correct, and to both of our disappointment the car is still having issues getting into first. He's opened up the center console where the shifter is, but neither of us don't even know where to start honestly.
> ...


I agree, also once you sort the cables you might wanna try one nifty trick for going into first gear, and that is going from the second to first, not directly from neutral to first, but second and than into first. That is one trick shown to me by few mechanics and few professional drivers and it has to do with the fact that first gear and revers don't have standard synchromesh like other gears, but semi-mechanical synchromesh, and by this trick you pretty much make it a lot easier on gearbox itself especially when cold gearbox oil or in those situation where you need to get to first gear yet your car isn't totally stationary.


----------



## EscapeOfficer1 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is a duplicate post as it was moved by the mods and then repeated.

OP says on the other post:

"Victory! It didn't work exactly like the video, but I got the gist of it and toyed around with it until I got the gears where I wanted them. Thank you so much to those who posted and gave advice!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

This is the vid he was recommended:






EO


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good video. You can also adjust by trial and error for correct 1st/2nd gate (up/down shaft) without locking the gear lever. It's important to ensure that the selector shaft nut is tight first and there is no play holding the casting to the shaft. If you simply adjust the cables to compensate for this you will likely have the problem return as the loose joint wears the casting further, so check the nut first.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Bookmarking this for future reference.


----------



## KyaraDanyelle (Mar 7, 2013)

So still having issues. aligning the linkage helped straighten out reverse, and gears 1 through 5, but when trying to go into 6th, it's impossible to find the gate and the car just goes into 4th gear. I replaced the gate selector cable to no avail, problem was still there, so we put the old one back in and are back to square one. Suggestions???? We are stumped.

PS: I can put the transmission into 6th gear by manually moving the shifter weight. That's why we replaced the gate selector cable. But since that didn't work I feel like literally hitting my head against a wall. :/ I really don't want to replace the gear selector cable unless that is the issue as it is a royal PITA to replace. any help is greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's there any play at the nut on the end if the selector shaft?


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

KyaraDanyelle said:


> So still having issues. aligning the linkage helped straighten out reverse, and gears 1 through 5, but when trying to go into 6th, it's impossible


If it goes into 5th, it should go into 6th as it's already in the 5/6 gate. I'm clutching at straws here and I'm sorry if you feel I'm being a smart ar5e, but, are we sure that it is in fact a 6speed not a 5 speed?

Cheers.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

CRU57Y said:


> I'm clutching at straws here and I'm sorry if you feel I'm being a smart ar5e, but, are we sure that it is in fact a 6speed not a 5 speed?Cheers.


In the Video you can see the gear stick knob has a sixth gear.


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> CRU57Y said:
> 
> 
> > I'm clutching at straws here and I'm sorry if you feel I'm being a smart ar5e, but, are we sure that it is in fact a 6speed not a 5 speed?Cheers.
> ...


Yeah, I saw that. Does a 6sp knob not fit on a 5sp stick?? 
Some people put dual exhausts on to make a 180 appear like it's a 225.

Cheers.


----------

